# Canyons vs Heavenly/Northstar/Kirkwood trip



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm buying an Epic Pass since I've already booked 2 trips to Vail and Breck. I wanted to get some more use out of the pass and want to do 7-10 days either in Tahoe or Park City. I've never been to either so just wanted some opinions on which of the Epic Pass mountains are better. I'm intermediate and can handle most runs except super steep stuff. I don't care that much about park, I like jumps but prefer natural kickers. Varied natural terrain is much more my thing. Decent nightlife is a plus.

I know Canyons is pretty big but what's the terrain like? I'd prob also go to PCMR 1-2 days and drive to Solitude or Brighton for a day.

Which of the Tahoe Epic Pass resorts has the best terrain? Based on knowing nothing about the mountains I was thinking of making my base at Heavenly since it's in between the other 2 so I could take day trips to check them out.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Kirkwood hands down is the best out of those resorts. All sorts of crazy terrain there.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

Canyons is well kept resort, but a lot of flat terrain in some of the runs. If you've never been, and don't know the runs, it can get annoying. Keep the board waxed.


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

jasyn said:


> Canyons is well kept resort, but a lot of flat terrain in some of the runs. If you've never been, and don't know the runs, it can get annoying. Keep the board waxed.


+1 Canyons is cool but oddly laid out. Lots of random flat spots. Not quiet cat tracks, but close enough.


----------



## fereeva (Oct 25, 2013)

Epic said:


> I wanted to get some more use out of the pass and want to do 7-10 days either in Tahoe.


What about Sierra. I haven't been in years, but the snow was great last time i went. Kirkwood was good also.

We also walked down to state line on new years, it was pretty crazy.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Kirkwood is the place to be in south lake tahoe. Although Sierra has an awesome vibe. cool folks over there.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Epic said:


> I was thinking of making my base at Heavenly since it's in between the other 2 so I could take day trips to check them out.


You've answered your own question. 3 days at Heavenly (maybe less) 3 at Kirkwood (mandatory), and 1 at Gnarthstar. 

Hmmm, I didn't even realize they added the Canyons to the Epic. Good Stuff. That pass just keeps getting heftier and heftier!

Who goes Epic next? Solitude? Brighton? Loooooveland!?!? ha


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The bottom is going to fall out on Vail Resorts one of these days. Then the fire sale begins. Just wait...


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> The bottom is going to fall out on Vail Resorts one of these days. Then the fire sale begins. Just wait...


I have to agree. They have a lot of resorts that barely or don't make money. Kirkwood being one of them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They have way more holdings and ventures than you realize. Their goal is bringing a cheap pass for people to come and populate their hotels at the base of mtns or nearby. And spend money at their businesses or businesses that lease from them. They have pretty much no interest in South American resorts, euro resorts, abasin. Our passes work in a lot. Of these places because it brings heads into their other holdings. South America/New Zealand will be in that mix soon for our passes to work at. They already offer deals and I know quite a few people that venture to SA for their winter as a direct vail resort employee at resorts down there.

You can also stay at VA owned beach resorts.......


----------



## NoOtherOptions (Nov 28, 2011)

Argo said:


> They have way more holdings and ventures than you realize. Their goal is bringing a cheap pass for people to come and populate their hotels at the base of mtns or nearby. And spend money at their businesses or businesses that lease from them. They have pretty much no interest in South American resorts, euro resorts, abasin. Our passes work in a lot. Of these places because it brings heads into their other holdings. South America/New Zealand will be in that mix soon for our passes to work at. They already offer deals and I know quite a few people that venture to SA for their winter as a direct vail resort employee at resorts down there.
> 
> You can also stay at VA owned beach resorts.......


Can you elaborate? on the staying at other resorts thing.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Dunno exactly what you mean but.......

They have beach resort properties in Jamaica and Dominican Republic also. 

Half moon, Jamaica
Balcones Del Atlantico, Dominican Rupublic


----------

